# Zomg. Parents just came home...



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations!

There are two ways that I've done it.

The first is to pop rivet the racks to the metal wall - if the wall is strong. Some metal walls are rather thin. In that case, method #2 is the only way to go.

The second is to screw (or bolt) 2 2x4 uprights to the wall about 18" apart (screwed or bolted through the metal wall into the wood - be sure to use large washers on the screws or bolts); secure a 1/2' plywood board to the 2x4s and bolt the rack to the plywood. I also paint all the wood to match the wall to give it a finished look. The preferred method is to use bolts instead of screws because they are considerably stronger.


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks so so so much. =]


----------

